# WTS: Newbie Sampler



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

This is for the noobs who may not have had these sticks or can't get them. (I purchased these sticks and they are not ones recieved from any previous trades!) 

Sampler #1

Fuente Fuente OpusX
Ashston VSG Robusto
Padron Anni. 64 Corona Maddy
Juan Lopez Epicure #1
Gurkha Legend Robusto
Diamond Crown Maximus #5

$50.00 Shipped!

Sampler #2

OpusX xXx "Power Ranger"
Gurkha Legend Robusto
Padron Anni. 64 Principe N
Ashston VSG Tres Mystique
Juan Lopez Epicure #1
Bolivar Lonsdale

$50.00 Shipped!

Sampler #3 (have two)

H.Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto
Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto
Punch Rare Corojo Pita
Montecristo Club Cabinet #30
5 Vegas A Series Artisan
Olivia O Maduro Ole

#29.00 Shipped

Money Orders Please.:mn


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I do not know how much of a newbie you need to be to take advantage of these offers, but If you are true newbie to the jungle I don't believe you even have access to this area for 60 days.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Didn't think of this,



onlyonerm said:


> I do not know how much of a newbie you need to be to take advantage of these offers, but If you are true newbie to the jungle I don't believe you even have access to this area for 60 days.


 so this offering is open to anyone. I was just thinking back to my noobness and was trying to help a few fellows out with some good sticks to try.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Roosterthomas said:


> Didn't think of this,
> 
> so this offering is open to anyone. I was just thinking back to my noobness and was trying to help a few fellows out with some good sticks to try.


A Nice gesture. I was just pointing out the problem.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

This offering is open to anyone! C'mon guys, I gotta couple bundles on thier way. My bundle habit has now gotten out of hand!:hn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice offer on some very nice sticks. Why don't you PM a mod and see if they can move this to the pass, bomb, trade forum so that some of the newer members can see it.

Ron


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Nice offer on some very nice sticks. Why don't you PM a mod and see if they can move this to the pass, bomb, trade forum so that some of the newer members can see it.
> 
> Ron


*OR*

you can put together a nice Opus sampler, call me a noob and you'll have a customer. 

If you need some cash and like my idea, you know where to find the cat.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Moved to this Forum for the newbs....


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

that first one is a great deal....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> that first one is a great deal....


Then you should buy it!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Then you should buy it!


If I had the money it would be gone by now


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

PM sent about sampler #1...


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Ironfreak said:


> PM sent about sampler #1...


#1 is done pending payment. Thanks! The others are still available!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

#2 is done also......there are still two left of #3, get'em while they're hot boys!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Only have one #3 sampler left.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Still have one #3 left.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Great sampler and thanks again!!!!! A true BOTL and I will take care of the hitchhikers...


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Agreed, the sampler was great.. The only stragler left is the opus.. The rest have gone down in flames.. :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

These lilttle windows into the future make my foot tap all by itself. Nice pickup IronFreak & guinsdan.


----------

